# BHM summer swimsuit thread!



## rabbitislove (Jun 24, 2008)

Since its the summer, and we will be seeing BHMs on the beach and at the pool, why not see more on our board.

We haven't had a picture thread in a while, so BHMs post yourself in your trunks!

Ready, go...


----------



## charlieversion2 (Jun 24, 2008)

*got arrested*


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Jun 24, 2008)

Rabbit, I applaud your single minded focus to cam whoring. :bow:

Now come on guys! The woman has needs. Geez! Get with the program.


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 25, 2008)

Sorry...out of luck (or probably in luck)...I've had one swimsuit in the last 40 years. That one was probably 10 years ago, and I never wore it.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Jun 25, 2008)

I'd oblige but I don't have a camera  Where can I get an inexpensive but quality camera for taking risque photos?


----------



## orinoco (Jun 25, 2008)

I would consider it if it was anywhere near warm enough here in england and there was a pool or beach anywhere within 10 miles of here


----------



## Tad (Jun 25, 2008)

Should any pictures of me in a swimsuit get taken this summer, I'll try to share them. I think this might be the sort of thread to keep bumping and reminding guys, and maybe by the end of the summer there will be a good collection.


----------



## cammy (Jun 26, 2008)

No photos yet...you guys are gonna make me have to brave the heat and sand at the beach where there's always some eye-candy.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jun 26, 2008)

cammy said:


> No photos yet...you guys are gonna make me have to brave the heat and sand at the beach where there's always some eye-candy.



*I went to Bonnaroo a week or so ago and with 80,000+ folks..i saw eye candy all day and nite..with temps in the 90s...wooohoo...now if i had the courage or had thought to wear an I <3 FATBoys tshirt.....who knows whom i *mighta* met :doh:*
*


----------



## mischel (Jun 26, 2008)

One year ago, i did fit into this "swimsuit".
Now... mission impossible :>.

So... there wont be any beach pics of me until there'll be a naturism/naked beach for bhm and ffa's .


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Jun 26, 2008)

Damn, I was actually just down the beach this past weekend too. Didn't snap any pictures, though. Sand/Salty Air is no good for digicams :happy:


----------



## RentonBob (Jun 29, 2008)

Its hot up here in Seattle right now!! Time to go to the pool and cool off


----------



## homersimpson (Jun 29, 2008)

This is me getting ready for a day at stoney creek beach...sorry no belly pop'en for ya ladies.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Jul 6, 2008)

Best I could do. My stupid 'camera' in my phone doesn't do high quality pics. Sorry


----------



## HairyBagel (Jul 6, 2008)

Did it just get fatter in here? 

View attachment Probably_Dreaming_of_Cake_by_HairyBagel.jpg


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Jul 6, 2008)

Wow! Love seeing you guys in your swimsuits.  Can't wait to see more!!!


----------



## tribaltattoos75 (Jul 7, 2008)

How about a swimsuit swap post pic for pic


----------



## JiminOR (Jul 7, 2008)

tribaltattoos75 said:


> How about a swimsuit swap post pic for pic



Now I like the way this gentleman thinks! Bravo.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 7, 2008)

HairyBagel said:


> Did it just get fatter in here?



Awesome. I've totally tried to flirt with you years ago on Livejournal. I thought you looked familiar. Welcome to dims from a fellow Michigander.


----------



## HairyBagel (Jul 7, 2008)

Hook the stars! Weren't you blond?


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 7, 2008)

HairyBagel said:


> Hook the stars! Weren't you blond?


Nah. I may have had a moment or two of highlights, but have always been a brunette.


----------



## shirmack (Jul 7, 2008)

I pretty much just swim in shorts (admiitedly not usually such tight ones ) so here ya go


----------



## Tychondarova (Jul 7, 2008)

This swimsuit is too small.

-Ty 

View attachment Swinsuit.jpg


----------



## likeitmatters (Jul 8, 2008)

Tychondarova said:


> This swimsuit is too small.
> 
> -Ty



you are just fuller but the shorts look good on ya...I wonder if any of the men here are daring enough to put on a speedo and take a shoot a pic of them?

speedos show the curve of the mans body so much better not to say the board shorts dont look bad either


----------



## Melian (Jul 8, 2008)

Where's YOUR speedo, likeitmatters?


----------



## sprsizeme (Jul 9, 2008)

Ok these don't fit any more I am a bit bigger but working on a lot more thought you might like to see 

View attachment DSCF1208.jpg


View attachment DSCF1211.jpg


View attachment DSCF1215.jpg


----------



## SomeFatGuy (Jul 9, 2008)

Well I guess I will be the first to show a picture of him self in a swimsuit enjoying the summer. Did it have to be this summer? This picture is old about 5-7 years. Just about the time I started to gain. Boy did I need some color or what. Can you say white boy. I think if anyone looked at me they would be blinded by the glare coming off my extra white belly. Somewhere I have some current pics from last summer at the beach. Will have to find and post. 

View attachment 58238.jpg


----------



## exhippiedude (Jul 11, 2008)

Maybe time for a new pair


----------



## SomeFatGuy (Jul 11, 2008)

exhippiedude said:


> Maybe time for a new pair



The picture is so dark you cant see a thing. How about something new.


----------



## exhippiedude (Jul 12, 2008)

Here is a brighter one


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jul 29, 2008)

Current pics would be fabulous and I know both my pervier FFA sisters and I would sooooo enjoy it if there were pics from several summers that show the size change over time.

You should also consider posting about what kinds of thought went along with the pics. Like where your head was at a given time regarding your gaining, what made you decide to do it, how you felt as it progressed, how you dealt with others' reactions, etc.

And don't worry about the occaisional "stalker". There is enough FFA attention to go around here.





SomeFatGuy said:


> Well I guess I will be the first to show a picture of him self in a swimsuit enjoying the summer. Did it have to be this summer? This picture is old about 5-7 years. Just about the time I started to gain. Boy did I need some color or what. Can you say white boy. I think if anyone looked at me they would be blinded by the glare coming off my extra white belly. Somewhere I have some current pics from last summer at the beach. Will have to find and post.


----------



## sami (Jul 29, 2008)

Funny you should bring this up. I'm on the way to a "we're moving out of the summer apartment" pool party, the goals of which are to 1) swim and 2) finish all the food in the apartment's fridge. I'd better hurry and get off the computer -- I don't want to miss seeing my better half shirtless, slippery, and stuffing himself.


----------

